
Only humans, not computers, can learn or predict - jwblackwell
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/05/only-humans-not-computers-can-learn-or-predict/
======
egjerlow
> Given the fact that humans do have this inherent capacity and ability to
> imagine and create, future changes in markets or geopolitical conditions
> (that are mostly due to human actions) cannot be predicted based simply on
> past events.

Does the author mean there is some non-neurological reason we are able to
'imagine and create'? The neurological connections in our brains certainly are
a function of 'past events', even in the case of creativity. There could be we
have some random number generator in our brains that somehow create new and
unexpected connections, which we then call imagination, but I see no reason
why this cannot also be implemented in a computer.

------
brudgers
_Machines as simple as thermostats can be said to have beliefs, and having
beliefs seems to be a characteristic of most machines capable of problem
solving performance._

John McCarthy : Ascribing Mental Qualities to Machines, 1979

[http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/ascribing/ascribing.html](http://www-
formal.stanford.edu/jmc/ascribing/ascribing.html)

------
lazylizard
not enough data

